# Starking



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Bought myself an AM0184 from the official Starking site (https://starking.aliexpress.com/store/2166054) on the 11/11 deal. Managed to land it for just over £35 delivered. For that you get a 40mm stainless case, sapphire, an automatic 28,800 bph in house movement and a stainless bracelet with solid links and ends.

I'm very impressed. It looks an awful lot more than the price tag. Its comfortable and chunky to wear but it quite striking. Its just as at home in a shirt as it is worn casually.

Since it arrived (in less time than anticipated) and I got it sized up, I've worn it every day. It doesn't appear to have fluctuated too much in time, certainly it doesn't appear to have lost or gained a minute over the course of wearing and it hasn't needed a wind to keep topped up.

Starking AM0184 by a_t_b321, on Flickr

Complaints?



The bracelet isn't suited well to my wrist size, when I'm cold it flaps about a lot, but taking a link out makes it too tight. No issues when I'm warm, it fits and sits well on the wrist now it has a Hirsch pad on the back of the case.


The date is ever so slightly mis-aligned with the window, maybe half a millimetre, but with such small text its noticeable when you look at it all the time. Nobody else has noticed or said when they've scrutinised


If you are in the market for a 40mm stainless watch, I'd thoroughly recommend one.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I've contemplated one many times, it's the size I keep coming back to, as the reason I won't pull the trigger. I've got a 41mm watch on its way and it's the first time I've gone that small, so I'm going to see if I can do that. If so, then I'll likely spring on one of these and a Guanqin I saw on Ali as well, that mimics a Longines Grand Complication.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

For me I think its a little on the large side, though others have said it looks fine - think I'm just used to something a little smaller. The lug to lug is 48mm so still quite chunky.

Still working fine and no issues


----------

